# I'm back! At least for a little while



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi to all my SMF friends, I haven't been here for a couple of years due to some family problems, but I hope I can check in with you guys from time to time. I miss you all & hope to be here more often in the future.

Al


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 6, 2016)

SmokinAL,

Wow! Glad you're back you have been missed.

Teddy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2016)

Great to hear you will be around! Hope things are improving for you. Big WELCOME BACK!!!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2016)

This is Just Awesome, Al !!

Really glad to see ya!!

Thought about you Thousands of times!!

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 6, 2016)

Good to hear that your problems are lessening.  Welcome back.  Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 6, 2016)

I agree with all the above...*WELCOME BACK* ...  I revisit some of your smokes often..  you were certainly missed around here...  we still have the S.FL Gathering going...  we just moved it to Sebring....


----------



## dougmays (Jan 6, 2016)

AL!! Good to have you back brother! We've been keeping the South Florida Gatherings going! You've gotta come to the next one!

If you want to check them out since the first here are some links

*2015*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181635/2015-south-florida-gathering-5th-annual-november-13th-15th

*2014*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160459/2014-south-florida-gathering-november-7-9

*2013*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...hird-annual-gathering-nov-8-10th-come-join-in

*2012*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th

And of course...where is all began!

*2011*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104943/south-florida-gathering-nov-4th-thru-6th-2011

Good to have you back


----------



## gary s (Jan 6, 2016)

Welcome Back Al,  Everybody missed you 

Gary


----------



## boykjo (Jan 7, 2016)

gary s said:


> Welcome Back Al,  Everybody missed you
> 
> Gary










Joe


----------



## humdinger (Jan 7, 2016)

Big Welcome Back Al from Michigan. I joined after you left, but I've read some of your stuff and always wondered about the guy with 15,000+ posts!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Al! I am so glad you are back!

I have often thought of you and all your great DIYs, many of them I have stored on my computer for future smokes.

My favorite is: Pastrami from scratch, lots of Q-view!

I have made this many times - Thanks so much for all your contributions to SMF and glad to see you again my friend.













WB-Al.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 9, 2016






John


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome back old friend good to have you around again


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2016)

Everybody thank-you so much for the warm welcome back. I hope to be here for a long time to come. I really enjoy helping people and I'm looking forward to contributing to the forum as much as possible. Thanks again everybody

Al


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 11, 2016)

It is good to hear you are ok and back. I still use your Pastrami method regularly and it is so so good. Welcome Back


----------



## dogcop1us (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome back, I have missed your posts, learned a lot from you


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi I hope all is well, but I just wanted to let you know your post in the sirloin tip roast is bookmarked on my internet browser because I hope to smoke it some day (it's not a cut I can find here unless I special order) your post on this is awesome! 

Thank you for taking the time to show me how to make an awesome roast beef! Welcome back!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank-you everybody again for all your kind words. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2016)

Al, We need another old school smoking guy around here...  I consistently use you method for smoking and cooking meats...   I keep the temp under 205 for moist meats...   That has been the most important cooking point I have learned on the forum....  Hope your stay is long lived...


----------



## alelover (Jan 12, 2016)

A big WELCOME BACK my friend. We missed you buddy. Hope you stick around a while.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'm planning to be back here for good. God willing!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome back man,,,Great to hear from you again!! 
 

DS


----------



## venture (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry to be late, but...

WELCOME BACK!!!!!

You have been missed.

You are a great asset to the forum, and your shared experiments have spurred me to try things I never thought I would!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks fellas, glad to see a lot of old friends are still here.


----------



## gotarace (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Al !! Nice to see a familiar face. Glad you found your way back...it has been a while!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Man, I'm glad to see that a lot of old friends are still here.

Al


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome Back!!

we have not met but i feel i know you from following so many, many of your posts....

Tom


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2016)

Never had the chance to chat with ya Al but seen several of your threads & posts....  It's great to see ya back on & hope to chat with you in the future !  Welcome back !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2016)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Welcome Back!!
> 
> we have not met but i feel i know you from following so many, many of your posts....
> 
> Tom





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Never had the chance to chat with ya Al but seen several of your threads & posts.... It's great to see ya back on & hope to chat with you in the future ! Welcome back !


  Thanks to both of you. It's good to be back!!

Al


----------

